# Cat keeps peeing on the dogs bed



## Rich449 (May 19, 2020)

Hi,

I have a 18-month-old german shepherd and a little over a year old cat. Basically, whenever we leave the dogs bed down during the night we wake up with the cat having peed on it. We've tried different beds in case there was a smell on it, cleaning it thoroughly, we've even got more litter trays for the cat just in case it was to do with that.

Obviously, when we pick up his bed she doesn't pee anywhere else, but it's easy to forget and then she's peed on it again! 

They get along pretty well, it's not like the cat doesn't like the dog. It's almost a daily occurrence for them to be sleeping together and they play together.

We've spoken to our vet and they thought it might be a UTI but it isn't that, really at a loss for ideas now. Has anybody experienced something like this before? Really appreciate any help!

Thank you!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Rich449 and welcome 

It sounds like your cat is scent marking the dog's bed. Cats may do this when there is a strong scent of an animal they share their home with. It is a way of them confirming the bond they have with their housemate friend. But also by putting his scent on top of the dog's scent the cat is showing that he owns the territory as much as the dog does.

Dog beds smell very strong of the dog. If you buy the dog a couple of washable beds and launder the used bed in the machine every few days, replacing it with a clean bed, you may find the cat is less inclined to want to scent mark it with urine. But if you leave it longer than a week the scent marking may be back again.

If the dog has a moulded plastic bed buy a washable cushion (and a spare) to fit it and launder it every few days.


----------



## Rich449 (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for your reply, we've washed it plenty of times and she will literally pee on it the same day/night it goes back down again.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Use a bio detergent If you haven't, it helps get the scent out better or spray with an enzymatic cleaner for pet urine. Cats can still smell the urine even if we cannot.

Also if in the same spot and she does it frequently, she may see that as a spot to toilet. Try moving the bed and putting a litter tray there if possible in that spot.


----------

